# Releases from the past



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

Here are some releases from the start of the 1970's, if you have shot some of these you will remember some of the horrer stories and sour mouths and may be 

missing teeth caused by these. Enjoy and if any questions PLEASE PM me or e-mail [email protected]. Thanks.

refised Stanislowski hinge, Plactic ledges, Rope Spike, Wilson Strap Tab, Flip Tab & GK Concho, First Machnical releases and finger style concho release.


----------



## Priz (Feb 7, 2007)

Skip, you know me, I think I tried every one of those releases when you and I were shooting At Broken Arrow !!!!
BTW, I still have 2 Annie Rue releases that function....Do they have any value or are they just sentimental pieces ?
Phil Prizwan


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

Sorry I didn't get to this sooner, need to PM me with questions. Thanks


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Remember the 6 Gold release? Kinda looked like a thumb ring, but slipped on the middle finger and was released w index finger.

OK, just saw the other thread about them...


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Shot the 6 gold for awhile but hard on the fingers shooting recurve.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I remember them all-6 Gold, rope spikes, various ledges & tons of busted lips (shot em all). I owned a shop/lanes nearly 20 years starting in 1964. I've seen a ton of changes. This was my 1st real mechanical relase made by a frined in the mid 70s. Shot a ton of tournys & animals with it. Sold for $20 & friend could not make enough. Brother STILL hunts with his 40 years later...


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Is/was there a mechanical release which worked by one releasing a control held by one or more fingers?

I just can't train myself to pull the trigger on the Cobra release I got w/ my Oneida.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

I believe that you are asking if there are releases that are shot by other fingers than the pointer finger, Yes there are releases that are shot with any finger Thumb, 2nd, third, Pinky or tension releases that that are shot by just pulling till you hit a certain # & release will fire.


----------



## rn3 (Jan 4, 2008)

WillAdams said:


> Is/was there a mechanical release which worked by one releasing a control held by one or more fingers?
> 
> I just can't train myself to pull the trigger on the Cobra release I got w/ my Oneida.


Cascade 10 can be shot as a pull trigger or a release trigger.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow...I'm young but I like antiques, lets see more!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

The FailSafe II by Dean Pridgen, of which I still have TWO of them that are fully functional (and I have enough spare parts to last a lifetime, too) could be set up with Thumb trigger, Pinky Trigger, or BOTH and you can set the release so you don't really know which finger is really setting it off. I think the Frank's release was the same way, but don't have one of those any more.
I don't know of any "common" new type release aid that is "pinky finger" trigger. Carter doesn't make one, Stan doesn't either, and neither does TruBall; at least to my knowledge, anyways.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

*Releases from past*

Here are 2 releases that could be shot with the thumb or third finger or both.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

Some how we lost some of the pics posted so we will try again.


----------

